# Suche etwas einfaches für Anfänger



## Timo_neu_in_java (13. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
Ich programmiere jetzt seit ein paar Wochen mit Java, und suche etwas einfaches für Anfänger
zumBeispiel: Irgendein Mensch denn man mit W,A,S,D Bewegen kann
Irgendwelche Vorschläge und tipps zum anfangen von dem Programm?
Und ein Beispiel Code Wäre cool ;D
Mein Menschen Code: 
	
	
	
	





```
//
package Menschen;

public class Mensch {

   
   
    private int groesse;
    private int gewicht;
    private int position;
    private int energieReserven;
   
    public Mensch (int _groesse, int _gewicht)
    {
       
        groesse = _groesse;
        gewicht = _gewicht;
       
       
       
        position = 0;
        energieReserven = 100;
       
       
    }
    public int getGroesse()
    {
        return groesse;
       
    }
    public int getGewicht()
    {
        return gewicht;
    }
    public int getPosition()
    {
        return position;
       
    }
    public void bewegung (int strecke)
    {
    if (energieReserven >= strecke)
    {   
    position = position + strecke;
    energieReserven =
            energieReserven -strecke;
    }
}
public void nehmeEineErfrischung()

{
    energieReserven = energieReserven + 50;
}
}
```
LG Timo


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Feb 2017)

Moin,


Timo_neu_in_java hat gesagt.:


> Irgendein Mensch denn man mit W,A,S,D Bewegen kann


*bahnhof*  

Erkläre erstmal verständlich, um was es Dir geht !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Timo_neu_in_java (13. Feb 2017)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> *bahnhof*
> 
> ...



Ich meine zum Beispiel einen Mensch den man mit W,a,s,d Steuern kann


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Feb 2017)

Moin,


Timo_neu_in_java hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine zum Beispiel einen Mensch den man mit W,a,s,d Steuern kann


der Satz wird auch durch Wiederholung nicht besser 

Was hast Du bislang versucht?
Was klappt nicht?
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Timo_neu_in_java (13. Feb 2017)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> der Satz wird auch durch Wiederholung nicht besser
> 
> ...


Ich habe probiert einen Background mit buttons zu coden alles hat geklappt auser die Buttons aber ich habe noch ein Login system mit buttons und Login kästen


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Feb 2017)

Hast Du mal meinen Link gelesen ??

Ok, ich bin raus !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Battleju (18. Feb 2017)

Also ein "einfacher" Weg um ein "Männchen" zu bewegen:
Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich mit einem Frame 4 Buttons mit der Richtung links, rechts, oben, unten erstellt habe. Dieser Frame muss dann in einem Thread neben der Main-Methode laufen. Wenn man auf ein Button drückt, wird eine Variable mit einer Zahl versehen. In der Main-Methode musst du dann 2 Variablen erstellen: x,y. Du musst dir das wie ein Koordinatensystem vorstellen. Wenn dann z.B. "rechts" gedrückt wird, wird dann in einer if-Bedingung die Zahl der Variable abgefragt und dann bei der Variable y 1 dazugerechntet.
(so war das gemeint)

```
if (variableFuerSteurerung==1) {
        y=y+1;
      }
```
dann musst du das Koordinatensystem in einer Geschachtelten For-Schleife, die dann das Bild "rendern" soll, darstellen. Dabei ist die äußere die yachse und die innere die xachse. in die 2. For-Schleife muss dann eine if-Bedingung 

```
if ((x==xachse && y==yachse) ) {
            System.out.print("*");
          } else{
            System.out.print(" ");
          }
```
Dann muss das Ganze in eine Endlosschleife. Wenn du alles richtig hast, wird sich das "*" dann bewegen je nach dem wie man es Programmiert hat. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. Bei fragen wende dich nochmal an mich.
Themen die benötigt werden:
-while-Schleifen
-for-Schleifen
-Threads(zu den Threads ein paar Erfahrungen zu "Methoden")
-ein paar Frame Erfahrungen
-if-Bedungungen

Also ziemlich simpel 
Lg bttl


----------

